# Grappling class.....



## girlychuks (Jun 17, 2002)

Fun grappling class this weekend. Covered in bruises and I think my nose is cracked.

We have an excellent grappler, a second degree blackbelt- around 28 years old, 6'2", probably 230, all muscle. Me and the other girl teamed up on him to take him down (her brown belt, me blue belt)

Big mistake. Apparently this guy has taken down three blackbelts at a time. Two girls were nothing. ( we are both 5'7" and 145) I tapped out first but still have a bruise on my neck from it.

Went home,  my old man asks how class went. I give him a play by play, he flips out about HE wants to join and practice.

 i ask why the sudden interest... he says, What other sport do you end up with two girls crawling all over you at once???? :shrug:


----------



## Yari (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by girlychuks _
> 
> * he says, What other sport do you end up with two girls
> crawling all over you at once???? :shrug: *



He's got to be careful, he could be getting two guys instead :rofl: 

/Yari


----------



## Danny (Jun 19, 2002)

lol


----------



## tonbo (Jun 23, 2002)

....but two *sweaty* guys.....

Eeeeeesh.  Not an image that inspires guys to join up in grappling, huh?

I admire grapplers and have done a little myself.  However, the concept of having another guy crawling all over me isn't exactly my favorite part of it.....

Okay, all kidding aside now.... 

Peace--


----------



## Yari (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tonbo _
> 
> *....but two *sweaty* guys.....
> 
> ...



So you were kidding that it wasn't a concept to have a guy crawl all over you....  

Sorry counldn't help myself. 

I understand, and agree.

/Yari


----------



## tonbo (Jun 24, 2002)

Yari, LOL...

No, it wasnt' really a "concept" as such.......more like an afterthought.  I greatly admire grapplers for what they can do, but......some parts of it just aren't for me, ya know?  

Peace--


----------

